# Play Sand and Plants?



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Would play sand be alright with plants and my fliter? Its inexpensive compared to the aquatic sand.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Pool Filter Sand is WAY better. Totally worth it. You should be able to get it at any hardware store like Menards, Home Depot, etc


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with the pool filter sand its less dusty thus takes less rinsing. I started with play sand myself then switched to pool sand and it was a lot less hassle. Whichever one you decide on root tabs/caps are going to be very helpful.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay thanks guys!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I like play sand better, IMO it looks better as well. Pool sand is a lot bigger grain and takes away from the natural look.

I have never had a problem putting play sand in my tanks. I washed it just like you wash your rocks before they go into the tank and I never get a mess from it.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

how do you clean sand with a siphon hose?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

FoxLock said:


> I agree with the pool filter sand its less dusty thus takes less rinsing. I started with play sand myself then switched to pool sand and it was a lot less hassle. Whichever one you decide on root tabs/caps are going to be very helpful.


You won't necessarily need root tabs. A lot of modern planted tanks have gone to dirt. I have 2" of MiracleGro Organic Choice Potting Soil(not the fertilizer) that comes in an orange bag. I capped the "dirt" with another 2" of PFS and haven't used any root tabs. Underneath the dirt also has Laterite or "First Layer", which is a clay based product that provides Iron. 

Check out DustinsFishTanks on YouTube and you'll see that he swears by it and has all of his tanks dirted. After watching video after video, it convinced me to convert as well. Much cheaper than root tabs. Much cheaper than using EcoComplete/Flourite/any other plant specific substrate. Dustin doesn't use Co2 at all, but grows Baby Tears AND Dwarf Baby Tears(which are recommended to be in a high tech tank with Co2)

Edit : Either way, make sure you research the heck out of the dirt thing before you actually do it. There are definitely do's and don'ts.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just a hose picks up whatevers on top of the sand, I never really have anything on top of my sand so I really have never had a need to clean the sand in my tank. The fish waste and everything sits at the top And my filter grabs all of it. So there's really no need to clean the sand. I mix it around once a month and that's it.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

cory you should buy some mts they stirr up your sand enough where you wont need to touch it


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

mts? i dont mind mixing around the sand. its a once a month thing. doesnt bother me much.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

mts=malaysian trumpet snail der super cheap and make cool patterns in the sand


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhhh i see. i dont really like snails... and i feel like my fish would eat them.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

intentionally adding snails to a planted tank :/


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

wasnt toward his planted tank


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

i dont want snails in my planted tanks! i have enough in my outdoor tank. my indoor tanks will have no snails. and the only snails i like are the ones for saltwater tanks even then its kind of iffy to if i would want one or not.


----------

